# Bubbler versus clonebucket..



## monkeybusiness (Jan 21, 2010)

Well a while back i bought a used clonebucket. Actually it had never been used but had a broken plastic piece. So after i fixed it i was surprised how nicely it rooted my cuttings. And fast. Decided to put it up against a bubbler.

So here it is. All cuttings are from same Satori plants. Followed the clone bucket instructions, including using their supplied nutes. Bubbler has only PH'd water as per massproducer's thread. The only change i made is to put the clonebucket on a timer (the first time i used it it got the stems too wet and the bottom sections fell off, though it still rooted them). So they spray for a half hour then they are off for a half hour.

The cuttings were taken on Jan 7th


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 21, 2010)

these are from Jan 18th (ignore the bright green stems, these were added later)


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 21, 2010)

these are from the 20th


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 21, 2010)

some guuy just had an article in high times and he had a similar version of the clone bucket and he said he got the best results from having the pump on for 1 min and off for 5 min

But looks awesome buth ways you are doing it.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks ShecallshimThor!
 I think I'm gonna try another couple rounds. Next I'll probably set up the bubbler w/ same nutes that's used in the clonebucket and see what happens. Then maybe do a round using tap water instead of RO water (as Dirtyolsouth recommends)


----------



## alshuray1 (Jan 23, 2010)

i have both systems home made.
i find that the system with the mister's roots the clones faster.
At least a week quicker. i just use plain water for both systems.
i also find that when using the bubbler system depending on how
many clones you are using if you don't have sufficient oxygen they
can drown.so i suggest an air pump that can hold 4 12 cm airsticks.
that should be enough for nine clones.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 23, 2010)

Ive used a clonebucket for 4-5 sets of clones thus far and out of the 80+ cuttings that i put in there only 1 failed to root...  Thats from several different strains goin thru it every run...  I found most of my strains besides, RP's #18, had roots in around 10 days with the pump running 24/7 and using Clonex rooting gel + solution...  

IMO the clonebucket is A++ and could not be much easier...


----------



## DonJones (Jan 23, 2010)

JAAM,

What solution are you talking about using in the bucket?  

Also, did you try the solution in the bubbler to see if maybe the solution was what made it root faster rather than the mister action.  

My son uses a bucket with a small sprinkler in the center of the bucket right against the lid and he is getting real good results with it running continuously.
Maybe his sprinkler puts more oxygen in the water than a mister does or maybe the splash - air - splash cycle as the sprinkler rotates is long enough that the stems/roots get enough air to not need to be on a timer.

Great smolking.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 23, 2010)

So far i agree the clonebucket seems awesome. An issue i anticipate is the temperature of the water in summer though. Having that pump sitting in the water is not gonna fly when these desert temps start a rising. I might make a DIY version with the pump fashioned 'inline' in stead of submersed.. My suspision is that it's not going to work either. But i'm up for a challenge! :hubba:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 23, 2010)

i notice that your roots are short and thick..when i use my bubble tub, my roots grow long and thinner than what i'm seeing here....is this a problem ? or just another strain trait?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 24, 2010)

Interesting. I dunno. :confused2: This is the first time i've cloned Satori but my other clones did root very similar. They are thick and short but by the time they come out of the 6 inches of hydroton they are much thinner and growing fast.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 24, 2010)

Don Jones  When i purchased my clonebucket i came with Clonex Rooting Gel and Clonex Rooting Solution... This brand was highly reccomended from a friend and was just a few dollars more then the cheapest rooting gel+solution package available...

Directions:  2 teaspoons per quart of water... so 8 per gallon...  adjust Ph after mixing... i go to 5.7 usually...

i usually use 2 1/2 gallons of water when i start a new batch of clones... I take 6-8 cuttings at a time and just set them in a cup of water... then one at a time slice the bottom on a 45, then dip them in the rooting gel, then insert to the neoprene disc...  And just letem sit in the corner of your veg room for 10 days...  the pump that came with mine is only 10 watts and is fairly quiet...

Monkeybusiness   I dont have heat issues with mine running 24/7 but im not in the desert...  I have read about people putting those lil poland spring pods frozen in the bucket to keep temps down... Not sure how efficient that would be in your area... it may melt to fast...?

PuffMonkey  IME the roots that grow from my cuttings in the clonebucket are very fat and grow like spikes...  theres alot of pics in my journal but you gotta go back to prob pages 7-10...


----------



## DonJones (Jan 25, 2010)

JAM,

So there is both the gel, which you just dip the cutting into and the cloning solution that you mix at the ratio you posted, correct?

Thanks.

Great Smoking.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes sir...  dip cuttin in the gel then into the disc... it gets sprayed 24/7 with the Ph'd solution....   

Ive only used both, rooting gel + solution, so i cant lend any advice otherwise...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 25, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Yes sir... dip cuttin in the gel then into the disc... it gets sprayed 24/7 with the Ph'd solution....
> 
> Ive only used both, rooting gel + solution, so i cant lend any advice otherwise...


 
*JAAM would you recomend using gel in a bubbler??*
*LH*


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 25, 2010)

Lefthand   Ive never used a bubbler sorry...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 26, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Gel is made as a gel to stick to a stem when it is placed into either dirt or some other sort of medium where the hormone can stay in close proximity to the stem. They make liquid rooting hormones to use in water with the amounts to use listed on their label. You can use a pipe wrench as a hammer, but it's better to just use a hammer.


 
*Not to sound like a dink but thanx... im know how to use rooting gels...*
*ive have just always used plain water in my bubbler and have been hearning many people adding rooting hormone...*
*thank you though for your comment..*
*LH*


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 26, 2010)

LH   I cant see how the rooting solution would hurt your clones in any way... IMO it  justs cut rooting time down a couple days... just be sure to Ph after mixing the solution...


----------



## Real78 (Feb 17, 2010)

Monkey Business, I have a few questions for you.

1. Did you have a water heater in the res?
2. What was your res temp if you did not have a res heater?
3. How long where your cuttings?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 17, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> Monkey Business, I have a few questions for you.
> 
> 1. Did you have a water heater in the res?
> 2. What was your res temp if you did not have a res heater?
> 3. How long where your cuttings?


The bubbler was heated but the clonebucket was not. Obviously the submersed pump in the clonebucket adds a little heat (one of the things i wonder about come summer), but they've been rooting so well in it that i haven't bothered to keep track of it's temps so far. 

Normal cutting size. Maybe 6 inches?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 17, 2010)

i use no heater in my small bubler but i may need one when i butld my 80-90 site...all my clones root in my bubler. i also add a small amount of diamond nectar . i don't know if it helps but it doesn't seem to hurt.


----------

